# [SOLVED] A Persistent Unwanted Web Site



## Remist (Sep 8, 2007)

I keep getting this unwanted web site. It makes no difference if I put it in a Block Site list even tho` others in the list are blocked OK.
I`ve had the PC into a computer repair shop but they could not block the site. I have Windows 7 firewall and the full protection of Norton antivirus software.
It would seem that this site is linked to other web pages and opens when they do.
The site is hxxp://xxx.LIVEJASMIN.com
Would appreciate any help.


----------



## Dervisher (May 8, 2011)

*Re: A Persistent Unwanted Web Site*

I snicker at the mention of that site, considering it almost always shows up when i'm at inappropriate sites. My suggestion: If you don't want it popping up, don't visit those sites XD Because once you visit a webpage, you're pretty much opening yourself up to anything.

I've visited a site, touched absolutely no anchors or links or images, and I ended up getting a rootkit from that website. I found out later and I was like: "wow, I didn't even browse that website. I just entered the webpage, looked at the front page, and left cause it didn't interest me!"

So yeah. I'm sure there's some program out there that might work but it'd take digging.

Perhaps the solution is simple and someone will post a solution for it and it'll make me look dumb. XD


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: A Persistent Unwanted Web Site*

Going to inappropriate sites will do that. Clicking anywhere on the page will cause that site to pop up. Even starting your video will cause it. Best way is to stay away from such sites. It won't pop open when just browsing the web on a non inappropriate site. I get it all the time from customers computers and it is not a virus or spyware. It will close when you close it untill your next inappropriate site! It's just an annoyance when browsing those types of websites.


----------



## Remist (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: A Persistent Unwanted Web Site*

Thank you both for your contributions.
I think tho` that "inappropriate" is not a fair word here. I frankly enjoy Adult sites. I`m a senior adult, a widower and the sites are not illegal. I don`t browse this LiveJasmin site I just get tired of deleting it when it comes up.
I don`t know enough about the technology involved but if you can block pop ups on web pages and delete other web sites from loading what is so difficult with this one?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: A Persistent Unwanted Web Site*

I did not mean any disrespect whatsoever. I used the word "inappropriate" as this is a family friendly forum (site). It's just one of thos sites that pop up blocker and even restricted sites can't stop from popping up. There are lots of non adult sites where the same thing happens so you're just going to have to keep closing it when it pops up. I've played around and I couldn't get it to stop popping up either.


----------



## Remist (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: A Persistent Unwanted Web Site*

No, no Amd Man I did`nt think for a moment that you were being disrespectful. I was going to edit the post and include "inappropriate for me" because this is what I meant.
Yes it certainly is a persistent thing altho`, I don`t recall getting it on Vista.
Cheers from Aus. to Toronto.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: A Persistent Unwanted Web Site*

Cheers to you also Remist. If I come up with a way to block it I will definitly post it here for you.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: A Persistent Unwanted Web Site*

Add the LiveJasmin URL to your hosts file, or use a browser that automatically blocks all popups, like Firefox.

If, for some reason, Firefox can't block the popups created by the particular site you're visiting, it can at least open the popups in background tabs instead of new popup windows, so they won't disturb you.


----------



## Remist (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: A Persistent Unwanted Web Site*

Thanks Koala. Just a query, what are you referring to as "background tabs"? Do you mean the FireFox tabs running along the top of the page each of which has the site name on it, or site pages opening full page, behind others that I have previously opened?
I ask this because if it was possible for them to be only in unopened named top tabs then they, along with others, could be deleted there. Unfortunately it seems even with FireFox the unwanted site is opening full page behind others.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: A Persistent Unwanted Web Site*

The tabs are the things running along the top of your browser, where each one is for a different website. A background tab is one that is open but not currently being viewed.

Does editing the hosts file fix your problem?


----------



## Remist (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: A Persistent Unwanted Web Site*

Hav`n`t tried the Host yet but will. The "unwanted persists in showing up in the background as a full page. Thanks for assistance.


----------



## Remist (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: A Persistent Unwanted Web Site*

I`ve tried the HOSTS method but without success. What I found stopped this JASMIN thind dead was ImageFap.com: disable pop-under. for Greasemonkey
This was suggested in a search on Chrome of "How to Stop unwanted sites from Loading"


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: A Persistent Unwanted Web Site*

Thanks for posting back with your solution. I'll mark this thread as solved.


----------

